

Facebook Email Coming Monday with Office Web Apps Integration - edanm
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_email_coming_monday_with_office_web_apps.php

======
edanm
The TechCrunch piece didn't mention the potential Office Web Apps integration,
but it makes a lot of sense.

I wrote on the Facebook email thing here: <http://www.loopycode.com/facebook-
is-killing-email/>.

